# Assasin's Creed display problem with Vista



## kyser_soze (Aug 12, 2009)

A mate of mine has a PC and is having some probs with Creed. Whenever it loads, it doesn't expand the window frame outside the screen, so you can still see the frame, the tool bar and a bit of the desktop. It also plays in some weird-ass letterbox widescreen.

I've looked at the screen definition, played with the settings etc, but it still keeps doing this, whether it's playing from the DVD or not.

Any ideas?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2009)

Yep, buy a PS3.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 12, 2009)

I have.


----------



## bmd (Aug 12, 2009)

Does it have a setting to play it full screen? It sounds like it has the 'play game in window' setting on.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 12, 2009)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Does it have a setting to play it full screen? It sounds like it has the 'play game in window' setting on.



This.

He could try hitting alt and enter too - this switches windowed/full screen in many games.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 12, 2009)

Cool, cheers chaps


----------

